# Re:ovarian failure



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

fidget said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Just need a second opinion please. We have had 2 ivf cycles, both we thought due to my husbands poor sperm count (with icsi). The first cyle with menupor i did not stimulate at all. So ? pof mentioned. I have had 1 fsh of 12.7,
> 
> ...


----------

